#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到

## 極地冰狼

大家好 我是極地冰狼
是一隻生性害羞的小狼人
總之請大家多多指教囉

----------


## 月光雪貂

極地冰狼你好~，歡迎來到狼之樂園(雖然在聊天室打過招呼了XD)，新獸可以在板上找到一些版規，可以解決你的一些問題，如果還是有疑問可以在聊天室發問~

很高興認識你，以後也請多多指教(鞠躬

----------


## 祇森

嗨嗨極地冰狼！我是衹森~

歡迎生性害羞你的~~
希望很快就可以跟你在聊天室碰面！
請多多指教了喔！

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

hi 极地冰狼 我是阿努比斯
欢迎来到狼乐 :jcdragon-hi: 
我的兽设是一只灰白色的狼人。
以后可以多多交流哦 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 峰峰

HI~極地冰狼
第一次就在聊天室相遇呢
看的出來你很害羞~ :jcdragon-shy: 
不過跟你聊聊天，知道我們喜歡東西還滿多一樣的!
尤其你說很喜歡看獸裝 :jcdragon-want: 
也很高興謝謝你極力推薦我玩"曙光2"，雖然很怕就這樣沉迷 :jcdragon-xp: 
再一次跟你說很高興認識你，也歡迎你來到狼樂 :jcdragon-spin2:

----------

